# want to buy new UPS for my pc.



## nvrmndryo (Jul 13, 2012)

hi, i want to buy new ups for my pc . Any suggestions ?


----------



## milesweb (Jul 13, 2012)

nvrmndryo said:


> hi, i want to buy new ups for my pc . Any suggestions ?



What is the stand by time you look for ? A Su-kam sine wave home UPS should be good to start with.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 14, 2012)

15-20 mins would be fine .


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Get 800VA either from APC or from microtek, depending on your budget. These two companies are reliable. Among these APC is the best.


----------

